# Dizzy after standing up.



## dudi (25 Aug 2008)

For a while now i've been suffering from short spells of dizziness, after standing up. quite bad ones sometimes, they affect my vision in some cases. 
My health is generally really good, got my blood pressure and stuff checked not so long ago and I was spot on. got a resting heart rate of around 55bpm. 
My wife has been trying to figure out the problem, and she reckons it happens most after a long ride. given that the obvious causes of "headswim" is low blood pressure, could this be caused by sweating out a lot of salt? 
Has anyone else experienced this? it's not a life-threatening problem (as far as i'm aware) just a bit annoying. and if there's something I could try to fix it... that would be good.


----------



## cheadle hulme (25 Aug 2008)

I get this too, particulary after a hard ride. Sometimes I have to hold onto something for a few seconds until it passes. 

Low blood pressure is frequently cited as a cause. My brother suffers too; we're both 6'3''. Wonder if height is a factor (other than the fact that my head travels further when I stand up)


----------



## dudi (25 Aug 2008)

could be... i'm just of 6'2"... 
If i were to inherit any problem for blood pressure it would be high though, as my mum has really high blood pressure.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (25 Aug 2008)

I suffer from low blood pressure, probably 'cos I don't hydrate properly and quite often get dizzy spells.


----------



## yenrod (25 Aug 2008)

dudi said:


> For a while now i've been suffering from short spells of dizziness, after standing up. quite bad ones sometimes, they affect my vision in some cases.
> My health is generally really good, got my blood pressure and stuff checked not so long ago and I was spot on. got a resting heart rate of around 55bpm.
> *My wife has been trying to figure out the problem, and she reckons it happens most after a long ride*. given that the obvious causes of "headswim" is low blood pressure, could this be caused by sweating out a lot of salt?
> Has anyone else experienced this? it's not a life-threatening problem (as far as i'm aware) just a bit annoying. and if there's something I could try to fix it... that would be good.



I feel you've answered this yourself !

Take it easy after a ride - I know i try as much.


----------



## Smeggers (25 Aug 2008)

Same prob here. 6'2" too.

Usually happens when i get up for a pee after being horizontal on the sofa.


----------



## col (25 Aug 2008)

Sometimes got this jumping out of bed too quick,started sitting up and staying put for a few seconds,then slowly standing,no problems since.


----------



## Carwash (25 Aug 2008)

Height is a factor - I'm 6'5" and used to have low blood pressure and suffer from this. It was especially bad first thing in the morning. Once, I got up to go to the bathroom, and managed to hit my head on both the basin and the toilet on my way down. Hurt like hell when I came to!

That was then though... nowadays I have high blood pressure and the sudden rushes of blood away from the head are much less frequent! Not sure which is better.


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2008)

I'm only 5'9" and I have similar symptoms, for me its usually brought on by standing up from sitting/ lying down too fast.


----------



## walker (8 Sep 2008)

Height has nothing to do with it.

When you say a good blood pressure, what is good in your eyes? 

It sounds to me you are suffereing low blood pressure or Hypertension, Get it checked by your GP as it could be serious.


----------



## Greenbank (8 Sep 2008)

In the absence of a specific medical condition it's quite common in people with low resting heart rates.

If you stand up too quickly it will temporarily reduce the blood flow to your brain.

The lower your heart rate at the time, the longer it takes for blood to be pumped upwards to regulate the blood flow. Even a quarter of second delay is enough to make you feel faint/dizzy or see stars.

The solution, for fit people, is to get up less quickly.


----------



## LLB (8 Sep 2008)

Height has nothing to do with it.

my BP was 120/70 a couple of weeks ago and I've had dizzy spells from pegging it upstairs after lying down in front of the TV before now.


----------



## Danny (10 Sep 2008)

Do you "warm down" properly after a hard ride? If not, this could be contributing to the dizziness 

Try cycling round the block a few times at a gentle pace at the end of your ride, or I am sure there are all sorts of my formal warm down exercises you could do.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (10 Sep 2008)

As far as I know (which is not very far, I remember reading an answer to a similar problem in C+ some years ago) it's just a sign of healthy low blood pressure.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (10 Sep 2008)

I get dizzy when I get up...but it stops when I fall over.


----------



## cheadle hulme (10 Sep 2008)

Dannyg said:


> Do you "warm down" properly after a hard ride? If not, this could be contributing to the dizziness
> 
> Try cycling round the block a few times at a gentle pace at the end of your ride, or I am sure there are all sorts of my formal warm down exercises you could do.



This would make sense in my case, as it happens a lot when I get in from the commute, which I treat as a bit of an interval session.

Whats the science behind it?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (10 Sep 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I get dizzy when I get up...but it stops when I fall over.



I think that's why it happens. Your blood pressure is low, you stand up and the blood supply to your brain slows down. So, you get dizzy and fall over, thereby ensuring that the blood gets back to your brain quicker. 
I can't help feeling the designers never really thought that through. What if your job involves, I don't know, repeatedly standing up suddenly in a roomful of sharp objects, or something?


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2008)

Ah, but we didn't have rooms when the designers got to work ??

I used to get it loads when racing as a youngster, then not when not fit, but get it again now when fit again, but only occasionally if I get up too quick. I certainly don't try and walk too fast after a sleep these days, as one of my ankles won't work - i.e. bear weight, until I wiggle it for a few seconds.....

It's down to lowish blood pressure, low HR and getting up too quick.


----------



## Riding in Circles (11 Sep 2008)

I get dizzy if I stand up to quickly after drinking half a bottle of Glenfidich, I'm 6'4" so maybe it is a height thing.


----------



## Tynan (5 Nov 2008)

been getting this from time to time, getting up quickly from a low chair

wife spotted me tonight and got a fright, so I'm going to have to see the doc tomorrow to check I don't have a tumor

will report back


----------



## DaveP (6 Nov 2008)

Dudi,

Wont bore you with a medical download, but for me it was Blood Pressure.


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2008)

I suffer from this as well and like others have to hold onto something for a few seconds and conscentrate to prevent passing out.
I believe it is caused by nothing more than having a healthy heart. When you sit or lie down your heart rate goes down as it doesn't need to do much.
In a fit person with a low resting rate the heart rate and blood pressure goes very low and when we suddenly stand up the demand on the blood flow is large but because of the low heart rate there is an immediate shortage of blood pressure hence the lack of oxygen to the head .

Sorry if this has already been suggested but I haven't time to read the whole thread. Late for work again!..


----------



## Tynan (6 Nov 2008)

gp gave me a rather more thorough examination that I expected, nothing wrong and bp was fine, I checked by heart rate myself and it was 68

bless him, he mentioned two things worth ruling out, something to do with brain synapse firing and something to do with a spinal disc pushing inwards on the spine

the wife came, I thought to be reassured that it was nothing, instead we had a stern discussion about me not cycling any more until the neurologist had given me the go ahead, my recent thorough examinations from the osteopath counted for nothing it seemed, for once I pit my foot down and got to enjoy the utter chaos where the A11 joins the city, what ghastly roadworks and resultant gridlock, I have no idea how anyone is supposed to get to London Bridge now, two days on the trot now ending up going over Southwark Bridge

anyhow, making an appointment with a neurologist in one of about ten hospitals with the whizzy new online booking system the gps have and checking whether the bupa from my old job is still working or the Axa from my new one is working yet

sigh, I still think it's getting up a bit suddenly after being sat low too long


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2008)

at least your quack is taking it seriously and being thorough. My quack....... well if you can walk in and walk out again and your body is still warm well then you must be ok in his book

The trouble with having blood pressure and HR tests done in a Dr's surgery is that you are not really replicating the circumstances that bring on the symptoms you are experiencing. You need to sit perfectly still resting say watching TV or dozing to get your HR right down and your breathing real shallow. Like we do when we are about to go to sleep .Then stand up ....whammo 

Did your blood pressure look ok ?


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2008)

It's getting up too quickly from complete rest - and relatively low blood pressure at rest.....don't worry..... happened a lot to me as a youngster, not so much now..... the down side of being fit...

Had my BP done recently and it was excellent - the low number was about 64 !!!! The person testing it said she could hear the slow thump of my heart before the band was tight - so cycling is great for a strong heart. 

Oh..watch out if you get an ECG - had a number of tests 18 months ago through my last job's BUPA test...... the consultant said "If I didn't know better, this looks like you are about to have a heart attack"....."don't worry, exercise causes this, my husband is the same".....phew.....


----------



## yenrod (6 Nov 2008)

dudi said:


> For a while now i've been suffering from short spells of dizziness, after standing up. quite bad ones sometimes, they affect my vision in some cases.
> 
> 
> > Have a weeks rest orso and see what the deal is after that.
> ...


----------



## Tynan (7 Nov 2008)

I'm not worried but the wife is going mental, thinks I'm going to die

sigh


----------



## jimboalee (7 Nov 2008)

Hi everyone,

Part of this problem is that you all ( and myself, I suffer dizzy spells ) have an enormous muscle mass in your legs compared with a regular bloke. 
Some posters are quite correct about the HR issue and the BP issue, diagnosing the heart doesn't produce the immediate pressure required when the brain is elevated quickly.  Couple this with the fact the blood that is being pumped to the legs to support the 'repair process', the upper body and brain is being 'short supplied' with blood. 

Immediately after a hard ride, dizziness can be caused by 'blood pooling' in the big leg muscles and the butt.

The best course of action is to see a physiotherapist. 

Track time trial boys 'cool-down' on rollers after an event to redistribute the blood from their big leg muscles.


----------



## Tynan (7 Nov 2008)

doesn't your body just make more blood to compensate?

good info on leg muscles though, makes sense


----------



## Carwash (7 Nov 2008)

Tynan said:


> doesn't your body just make more blood to compensate?
> 
> good info on leg muscles though, makes sense



It takes a surprisingly long time for the body to fabricate more blood.


----------



## peanut (7 Nov 2008)

Carwash said:


> It takes a surprisingly long time for the body to fabricate more blood.


spare blood is held in the liver and capillaries and lymphatic system . The body can find reserves in seconds when needed.
Heres an interesting explanation of dizzyiness on standing
http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/tipsandtricks/a/dizzy.htm


----------



## benborp (8 Nov 2008)

Another aspect of cyclists' legs is that the blood vessels are also larger than in the standard population. When a cyclist is relaxed the blood vessels dilate and can hold a large quantity of blood which when you stand up isn't available for the brain and will take a while to get squeezed and pumped up above the heart.


----------



## peanut (8 Nov 2008)

benborp said:


> Another aspect of cyclists' legs is that the blood vessels are also larger than in the standard population. When a cyclist is relaxed the blood vessels dilate and can hold a large quantity of blood which when you stand up isn't available for the brain and will take a while to get squeezed and pumped up above the heart.



from the article in the link it is suggesting that the blood can't rise to the head as fast as you can stand up. If you stand up slowly it suggests that you might not get the dizzy spell


----------



## jimboalee (9 Nov 2008)

I went to the Doctors, 

I said, "All I can see is Donald Duck in one eye, and Mickey Mouse in the other"...

The doctor said "Your having Disney spells". 

Just like that, Just like that...

T. Cooper.


----------



## Tynan (9 Nov 2008)

good ol Copper, classic gags every time


----------



## Tynan (13 Jan 2009)

Hello all

I've had a stack of precautionary tests, MRI, ECG, EEG, echo, heart trace, brain something, all clear and normal other than a large chamber and some slight irregularity in my heart beat, nothing to worry about it seems although I'm back in for some follow ups with cardiology to be sure

The nurse doing the heart thing asked me if I was an athlete which amused me at the time, and today the nurse checking my blood pressure took my heart rate again manually, 37bpm for more or less resting, I had no idea it went that low for resting, thought it was about 70, google tells me 40 is the low limit for resting rate

I tried to get the doctor interested in it as a cause for being dizzy and also for feeling sleepy and nodding off at work, he didn't seem interested

it can't be right can it? yeah 10 hours a week of quickish cycling to work but Big Mig I most certainly ain't, I'm 43 and in reasonable but not special nick

I guess I'll get another bite at the cherry with Cardiology, I've had my BP checked from time to time in the last decade and no-one's ever mentioned this before


----------



## Night Train (13 Jan 2009)

I had similar dizzy spells a while back, I'm 5'10".

I would get dizzy if I had been crouched down for a while working or looking at stuff in shops on the bottom shelf. When I stood up I would feel faint and see stars and become dizzy. 
GP checked heart rate and blood pressure and all was fine. He told me to just get up a little slower and it worked.

Now when I have been crouched down I get up in two stages, legs straighten but back bent over so that my head is still low down and hands on knees and then stand upright. A bit like unrolling into an upright position. It isn't particularly slow, just taking a second or two to get from crouched to upright with a bit of a pause in the middle.


----------



## Tynan (13 Jan 2009)

my heart rate sitting down working at a computer is indeed anywhere between 36 and 40 bpm, and not awfully regular, google suggests that makes me a case to see the doctor asap, given if I've just be given as good as an all clear from a specialist after tests, I'm not sure what to think, that can't be a normal reading surely

as for getting up suddenly, I'm doing that already and yes it works


----------



## col (13 Jan 2009)

Tynan said:


> Hello all
> 
> I've had a stack of precautionary tests, MRI, ECG, EEG, echo, heart trace, brain something, all clear and normal other than a large chamber and some slight irregularity in my heart beat, nothing to worry about it seems although I'm back in for some follow ups with cardiology to be sure
> 
> ...




Wow i wish i could have a resting hr like that,the lowest i got was low fourties but that was a few years ago.Your heart and cardio is very fit by the sounds of it,and miguel indurain had a low of mid twenties didnt he at some point in his career?Coincedentally my wife is suffering with dizzy spells at the mo,it seems to be an inner ear thing,or possibly a touch of vertigo.
The nodding off could be just a case of being tired ,are you working long hours ect?i hope you find out,but if the doc didnt seemed concerned before,hopefully thats all it might be?


----------



## peanut (13 Jan 2009)

Tynan said:


> my heart rate sitting down working at a computer is indeed anywhere between 36 and 40 bpm,



Ah but how much is it when you are awake ??

glad to see you're still around mate. Thought we'd lost ya 

I have the same problem so I have to stand slowly and not look up at stuff above me etc
Last time I went to have some blood tests it came out like Heinz ketchup I kid you not. I thought it was going to solidify


----------



## peanut (13 Jan 2009)

col said:


> Coincedentally my wife is suffering with dizzy spells at the mo,it seems to be an inner ear thing,or possibly a touch of vertigo.



Col that is likely to be a virus which has infected the fluid in the inner ear.
I had it twice last Christmas . You wake up with the room spinning like you're drunk and you can't make it stop. If you stand up you nearly fall over . Its horrible.
Funnily enough the room doesn't spin completly just 90 degrees or so repeatedly .
At night time you get some tinnitus which can be annoying like a car horn in the distance
It tends to reduce throughout the day but comes back over night. Took about 6-7 days to go from memory.


----------



## col (13 Jan 2009)

peanut said:


> Col that is likely to be a virus which has infected the fluid in the inner ear.
> I had it twice last Christmas . You wake up with the room spinning like you're drunk and you can't make it stop. If you stand up you nearly fall over . Its horrible.
> Funnily enough the room doesn't spin completly just 90 degrees or so repeatedly .
> At night time you get some tinnitus which can be annoying like a car horn in the distance
> It tends to reduce throughout the day but comes back over night. Took about 6-7 days to go from memory.



I think you hit the nail on the head there,she has had it for five days now and its worse if she looks up,but she hasnt mentioned tinnitus as she has perforated eardrums and this is the first problem she has had in 20 years since they hoovered them out.She has called saying the doc is leaving a prescription for her,im off to get it now.


----------



## Tynan (13 Jan 2009)

been busy, still busy, new job etc etc

I don't think I've done anything to deserve a heart rate like that, I do about 100-120 miles a week commuting at a top speed of low 20s and I've put on over a stone since last summer (hols, injury enforced break and crimbo)

I'd love it if was a sign of excercise, maybe the nodding off is tiredness although I nearly never feel like I get enough sleep if that's what it is

ah well, see what the cardio types say I guess

still, all those tests have made her indoors happy

(her indoors is a barrister making three to four times what I do btw)


----------



## peanut (13 Jan 2009)

col said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head there,she has had it for five days now and its worse if she looks up,but she hasnt mentioned tinnitus as she has perforated eardrums and this is the first problem she has had in 20 years since they hoovered them out.She has called saying the doc is leaving a prescription for her,im off to get it now.



unfortunately there is nothing you can take to treat a virus. It just has to run its course. Antibiotics only work on abcteriological infections.You can get some anti nausea tablets though which would be worthwhile


----------



## col (13 Jan 2009)

peanut said:


> unfortunately there is nothing you can take to treat a virus. It just has to run its course. Antibiotics only work on abcteriological infections.You can get some anti nausea tablets though which would be worthwhile



It seems there is a start of an infection with water getting in,so going on her history its to hopefully stop anything becoming fully blown,as she used to suffer badly years ago,fingers crossed its nipped in the bud.Sickness has not been an issue luckily,but the dizzyness has been bad,with a slight ache strangely in the less infected ear according to the doc.


----------



## Tynan (21 Feb 2009)

ouch

quiet night night in looking after the kids, youngest in bed, up with my daughter and beer three, passed out/fainted while standing in the front room, came to face down on the floor with a very impressive and getting more impressive pool of blood and an understandably upset older daughter

clearly something bad to the forehead, a lot of teatowel work later (soaked through one until it was dripping through) it's more or less stopped bleeding, wife called back from a night out, neighbour from opposite sent to look after me, and off to A&E

an impressive 6in cut, later downgraded to laceration across my forehead just below the hairline, in the end it gets glue and a tet shot, and another ECG that tells me I'm fine, again

aches and pains and scrapes, banged knee, what's just like a punch over the left ribs, yanked my shoulder (yay), skinned knuckles

not good as it came more or less from nowhere, I think getting out of chairs is going to get to be a very slow operation from now on

and beer three completely lost, where I'm not sure, coming to to see it on it side mixing with the blood was a sad sight, the lady wife was upset abouit a green curry about to be brought to her at the time of the call

cardio appointment on the 3rd, fingers croosed for that


----------



## The Jogger (21 Feb 2009)

I had a similar type of thing while sitting at the computer, went straight to A&E had a load of heart tests, then had a stress test on the treadmill. The cardio guy, told me to keep doing what I was doing. I told him I had a marathon coming up, would it be ok to do it. He said yes. My regime then was about 35miles a week jogging, RHR 47 ish but they did find raised cholesterol, statins now which I'm happy about. They thought with me it could be a trapped nerve and left it at that.


----------



## Tynan (21 Feb 2009)

hey jogger, all the feedback I've had so far from the medicos has been like that, even though my heartbeat is very irregular they seem preety unfussed

but I simply can't be blacking out with no warning, life can't go on like that, sure it's after sitting down but 'being safe' for ten seconds everytime I have to get up for the future is going to be a bit of drag

mind you, I'm still not tired of being called 'an athelete'


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2009)

Blimey Tynan...... I get dizzy spells if I get up too fast, but not enough to faint.....do get it checked out - hope it works out......


----------



## Tynan (21 Feb 2009)

first time for me, although the dizzy spells I've had before have been very intense, enough tom make me fall if I didn't have something to hold onto

feeling much better today, I was quite skaen yesterday, not a nice thing to have happen


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2009)

First time..hell..... got these as a 'young fit cyclist' then as a 'fit older cyclist'.

I just bend over if I feel it come on - can say I have had one or two this week... fairly normal, but deffo get it checked if you've passed out. It was explained to me when younger, as the HR drops low, blood pressure is low, then you get up quick - the heart hasn't had time to respond to blood demands etc - it seems to be a fit person's issue.....you are probably A1 !!!!


----------



## Tynan (22 Feb 2009)

passing out without warning isn't A1 enough for me

otherwise, yeah I am in good nick

my pulse is very irregaulr, certain to be some sort of nerve block thingy rather than supreme fitness, although the cycling is doubtless complicating things


----------



## hulver (23 Feb 2009)

Booze is a very good vasodilator as well. A couple of beers would make any low blood pressure worse.


----------



## Tynan (24 Feb 2009)

yes hulver, thanks for that, I thought that, only two and a half 500ml bottles of strong lager though at the time (that's supposed to make it sound like not much)

I think a few beers, Friday night, sofa with the kids, relaxing and generally kicking back all contributed, something to be aware of in future or sure

I'm going to have to do my drinking in a special upright hard chair

one of the first things I remember as I came to was watching the half empty bottle of beer lying on its side glugging out fine Polish lager to mix with my blood, I reached out very weakly to try and set it straight and gave up

funny old business, I'm crashing around on the bike lately like a tornado, heatl is a funn old thing


----------



## oslomike (25 Sep 2014)

Hello Tynan,
This is my first post. It has to do with your episode of fainting. I too do quite a bit of daily commuter cycling and I fainted just today. I was doing a little research and found this thread. I was wondering if you ever discovered the main reason you fainted? Did you overcome it some how? If so, I would be interested to know. As of now, I too am not allowed by the doctor to either ride or drive until the MRI gets analysed and I see a cardiologist specialist. Ironically, I feel 100% fit. If you have anything to add, that would be good to know.
Thanks!
Mike



Tynan said:


> ouch
> 
> quiet night night in looking after the kids, youngest in bed, up with my daughter and beer three, passed out/fainted while standing in the front room, came to face down on the floor with a very impressive and getting more impressive pool of blood and an understandably upset older daughter
> 
> ...


----------



## montage (25 Sep 2014)

I am glad this thread has been revived - makes me feel better that so many people get this as well. I have usually just ignored it, just slow down a little, confident that no matter how bad it is I won't keel over. Until one day after a sleepless night I got up, went to pee, head rush came as I was peeing, tried to ignore it, next minute I had fallen backwards into the bath, with gf and gf's mother standing over me. I was only out for a few seconds, but it was enough to worry me for a while. You will also be glad to know that I had somehow put the wang away whilst it was going black, and not a drop was spilt.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2014)

I get this.

Fark it I just need to man up.


----------



## moo (26 Sep 2014)

I have to kneel down and stand up a lot at work, which often results in dizzyness. On a hot day during summer I've been close to passing out and falling over - eyes rolling back and can feel you're about to go. I've had an ECG done and the results show nothing abnormal. My doctor puts it down to a very low resting heart rate (38 bpm).

This isn't a new thing as I recall having similar incidents 15+ years ago on the rare occasion I did any physical labour.


----------



## Stephen C (26 Sep 2014)

I get this as well, and it seems to be a symptom of a low heart rate. If you think about it, with a HR of 50, you've got to wait over a second for your next pulse, by which time you can stand up and be halfway to the kitchen, your body just needs a short time to readjust!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Sep 2014)

Stephen C said:


> I get this as well, and it seems to be a symptom of a low heart rate. If you think about it, with a HR of 50, you've got to wait over a second for your next pulse, by which time you can stand up and be halfway to the kitchen, your body just needs a short time to readjust!


I used to get it a lot when I was fit and my HR at rest was in the low 30s - that was almost 2 seconds between beats!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2014)

Both my husband and I get this. mine is a combination of having to take meds for high blood pressure, having a low RHR (42bpm this am) and being "fitter than fit" (as my GP's system has me!) and his is just his fitness level - worse after our latest cycle tour. 
I have on one occasion (2 years ago) passed out whilst cycling - or more accurate I stopped cycling because I felt dizzy and found a new use for a Garmin Edge - told me how long I have been unconscious on the side of a bridleway, but usually it is just a 'stood up too quickly' problem and it goes away if you learn to take life more slowly...
I do include iron tablets in my diet (I have always been prone to anaemia) but know from blood tests that this is not (normally) the problem for me.


----------



## Brightski (27 Sep 2014)

I also get this I mentioned it to my doctor he said it was because I was an active individual


----------



## Brightski (27 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I used to get it a lot when I was fit and my HR at rest was in the low 30s - that was almost 2 seconds between beats!


Low 30s is low my PB is 38 bpm it's normally around 45


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2014)

Brightski said:


> Low 30s is low my PB is 38 bpm it's normally around 45


I think it was 34 bpm. The first HRM I used always displayed exactly 40 bpm and I couldn't understand why it never varied. I then found out that it was the minimum that the device would go down to! When I bought a new monitor, it would display 34-38 bpm most mornings. That was when I was lying in bed and making an effort to relax. Any movement or thinking about anything stressful immediately made the pulse rate ramp up. When I got unfit, my RHR went up to about 60 bpm.

When I got ill in 2012, it went up to _*over 150 bpm*_, which was a _big_ hint that something serious was wrong!


----------



## Brightski (27 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think it was 34 bpm. The first HRM I used always displayed exactly 40 bpm and I couldn't understand why it never varied. I then found out that it was the minimum that the device would go down to! When I bought a new monitor, it would display 34-38 bpm most mornings. That was when I was lying in bed and making an effort to relax. Any movement or thinking about anything stressful immediately made the pulse rate ramp up. When I got unfit, my RHR went up to about 60 bpm.
> 
> When I got ill in 2012, it went up to _*over 150 bpm*_, which was a _big_ hint that something serious was wrong!


I only ever check mine when people mention theirs to be honest,
Blimey 150..


----------



## oslomike (27 Sep 2014)

Wow, I'm glad to see that there are more of us out there! I too feel that my problem is a low resting heart rate. I'm still going to have a bunch of tests done, but hopefully that will only confirm that there isn't anything wrong somewhere else. I definitely get up slower these past couple of days and that seems to keep all dizziness away. It's a bit unsettling and frustrating, as I have never fainted before, and yet, I have never been more fit that I am now. Thank for all the stories and info!
mike


----------



## PhotoBiker (28 Sep 2014)

Good thread, on the first page there is the explanation of the low resting Heartrate which makes sense as I get this too getting up out of bed which is when I have been resting ;-)

I've not checked my resting Heartrate in a very long time, it was at or around the mid to low 50s about 6 or 7 months ago when I started my fitness frenzy. I ride a lot, doctor took me off cholesterol meds in May and my numbers plummeted (for the good) shocked her too. I am 5' 9" and right around 150 lbs (lost 45 lbs this winter and spring). If I get up slowly and take my time standing, I am fine. If I get up up and start walking I usually have to stop and sit down on my wife's side of the bed on my way to the bathroom, waking her in the process.

If this really is just a low resting Heartrate, I think I will have a talk with my wife and let her know that we need to think of things to do in bed to increase my Heartrate ;-)


----------



## Paul Bromley (29 Sep 2014)

I suffered from this. The doctor called it is postural hypotension.

Over the years it has been well correlated with my cycling ie I don't get it on the months I don't cycle (during the winter). Takes a few seconds to recover after standing up. One occasion I blacked out. Usually occurs in the evening when you're seat for a couple of hours watching a film

But you know the first step - visit to the vet !


----------



## Profpointy (30 Sep 2014)

dudi said:


> For a while now i've been suffering from short spells of dizziness, after standing up. quite bad ones sometimes, they affect my vision in some cases.
> My health is generally really good, got my blood pressure and stuff checked not so long ago and I was spot on. got a resting heart rate of around 55bpm.
> My wife has been trying to figure out the problem, and she reckons it happens most after a long ride. given that the obvious causes of "headswim" is low blood pressure, could this be caused by sweating out a lot of salt?
> Has anyone else experienced this? it's not a life-threatening problem (as far as i'm aware) just a bit annoying. and if there's something I could try to fix it... that would be good.



I've always had that, I just assumed it was normal - but have seen the worried look on others' faces on occasion, so perhaps it's not everyone gets it. No advice I'm afraid


----------



## Tynan (13 Oct 2014)

Postural hypertension is what they told me, along with an enlarged left ventricle

It seems to have largely got better,perhaps I drink the first few a little slower and I've learnt to get up a bit more gradually, a low chair, alcohol and dark chocolate are all complicators.

I make the effort to get more sleep these days too which has made me a new person, I was always tired, irritable and grumpy

Whereas now I'm not tired, irritable and grumpy (joking, happy as a sandboy, happier anyway)


----------

